# AOD9604 (HGH Frag) vs HGH for Fat Loss



## Allhail Ragnar (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi Guys, 
I haven't seen much discussion about HGH Frag vs HGH - specifically for fat loss, so I thought I might ask around here for feedback.

Let's just assume the goal isn't for muscle growth, easing joint pain, longevity...etc etc - I'm talking only about fat loss benefits. Does anyone have any opinions on WHY more people seem to still prefer HGH over Frag (even for fat loss)? 

I haven't shopped around much, but I suspect that one big reason is cost. It seems like you can great quality GH for less money than just the Frag itself (that is, to get it in a sufficient amount needed for serious weight loss).

Am I completely off base here?


----------



## javman (Nov 6, 2020)

I've been combining both and have seen quite a bit of fat loss. Using 350mcg of frag with gh.


----------



## Allhail Ragnar (Nov 7, 2020)

javman said:


> I've been combining both and have seen quite a bit of fat loss. Using 350mcg of frag with gh.



Appreciate the feedback. Sounds like you are doubling up on the fat burning. 

I think I'm going to start with Phentermine first to suppress the appetite and see what happens from there. I have a boatload of fat to burn before adding in GH.


----------



## javman (Nov 9, 2020)

Allhail Ragnar said:


> Appreciate the feedback. Sounds like you are doubling up on the fat burning.
> 
> I think I'm going to start with Phentermine first to suppress the appetite and see what happens from there. I have a boatload of fat to burn before adding in GH.



Get the diet down and the gh and frag will help quite a bit.


----------

